# Either you know it...



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

... or you don't when it comes to trivia. Even though it's more difficult for some of us than others   try your best to use only your memory. And the questions shouldn't be impossibly difficult. Fun is the operative word.

To start it off:

*Question:* What movie staring Judy Garland, besides The Wizard of Oz, did Ray Bolger perform a dance number?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2011)

Who is Ray Bolger?

 Just kidding, carry on. I have no idea without an internet search what other movie he was even in.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Who is Ray Bolger?...



 

I'll give you a hint... it's on TCM (Turner Classic Movies) right now.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I'll give you a hint... it's on TCM (Turner Classic Movies) right now.


 
I'm watching American Pickers right now. Will it still be on in 14 minutes 
Actually I think I flipped through that one. Something about a navy somethingorother... It would be too easy to look


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

OK, maybe that was too hard. The answer is "The Harvey Girls"

In the movie "airplane" what was the name of the inflatable figure in the righthand seat in the cockpit?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

The Harvey Girls? That wasn't the movie playing on TCM here... it was a movie with the word Fleet in it, something with Fred Astair in it...
Anyway, I don't recall the auto pilot having a name. That's a toughy, too, without Googling. I'll bet Roadfix knows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

His name was "Otto."

What was the name of the computer in the movie, "Wargames?"


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

WOPR

During the 1940s, 50s and 60s there were two very popular magazines published, each with four letters and beginning with the letter "L". Which one did Norman Rockwell occasionally work for?


----------



## Silversage (Sep 8, 2011)

Life


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

And if it wasn't that one, the other magazine was Look. I remember those magazines.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

The answer is Life Magazine.

Silversage was supposed to ask the next question. Anyone else?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2011)

What musical instrument did Glen Miller play?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

Trumbone


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2011)

To quote the great Ed Mc Mahon, "You are correct, Sir!"


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool. The only reason I know is because I've seen that Jimmy Stewart movie half a dozen times, but I wasn't sure if that was what you were looking for. 

OK, one from TV last night.

What is considered the most fearless animal on earth?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

Gotta go.
It's the Honey Badger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Gotta go.
> It's the Honey Badger.



I was going to say The Chihuahua...

Who is the male lead in the movie, "Her Alibi?"


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

Up until last night I would have thought it was the wolverine.

I never heard of that movie.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was going to say The Chihuahua...
> 
> Who is the male lead in the movie, "Her Alibi?"



I believe it was Tom Selleck.

Sorry I can't come up with a question.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

jabbur said:


> I believe it was Tom Selleck.
> 
> Sorry I can't come up with a question.



Yes, Tom Selleck.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

jabbur said:


> I believe it was Tom Selleck.
> 
> Sorry I can't come up with a question.


 
Well at least you didn't just answer and disappear like someone did earlier 
You must know some trivial piece of trivia.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 8, 2011)

Can I try?
Who was the drummer famous for a very long and fast solo in the song Sing, Sing, Sing?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2011)

Buddy Rich


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually Gene Kruppa originally.  My Dad saw them do it in New York after the war.  He and a buddy hiked down there in their Canadian Uniforms and stayed with the friend's aunt.  They got to see all the shows of people who were "just starting out" like Doris Day!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, Andy, I have to leave so can you ask next?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, LP.

What was W. C. Fields' real name?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

William Claude Dukenfield


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

What was the name of planet Luke's Father grew up on in the Star Wars Saga?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tatooine

Which Air Lines used to use the slogan, "Fly The Friendly Skies?"


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

United


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Tatooine
> 
> Which Air Lines used to use the slogan, "Fly The Friendly Skies?"


 
I Googled it to double check. It's United.

Another slogan, one that brings back fond memories of the commercials 

"Buy a perfect sleeper"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2011)

Serta?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep. I still remember those Joey Heatherton commercials from when I was a wee lad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2011)

The makers of Lava soap make another fine product, can you name it?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

WD-40?

_This is one of those, I think I heard it someplace, but can't remember where... if I remembered correctly._


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> WD-40?
> 
> _This is one of those, I think I heard it someplace, but can't remember where... if I remembered correctly._



Pizactly!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

What is the active lubricating ingredient in WD-40, and what makes it non-toxic (you can drink it!)?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Petroleum distillates according to the can in my furnace room.
But you must be looking for something else, cuz that sure don't sound drinkable ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Petroleum distillates according to the can in my furnace room.
> But you must be looking for something else, cuz that sure don't sound drinkable ;^)



I bet it's just mineral oil...I'm not playing, I'm off to work.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Petroleum distillates according to the can in my furnace room.
> But you must be looking for something else, cuz that sure don't sound drinkable ;^)



They must have changed the formula, because it used to be *FISH OIL* as the lubricating ingredient.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

ewwww


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Who was Bogart's love interest in "Key Largo?" (_Her real name._)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauren Bacall


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think I saw Key Largo, so I couldn't say either way.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Lauren Bacall




The REO automobile was produced from 1905.  What do the letters R E O stand for?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The REO automobile was produced from 1905. What do the letters R E O stand for?


 
That was before my time


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That was before my time



Mine too.  They also made trucks up to 1975.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The REO automobile was produced from 1905.  What do the letters R E O stand for?



It stands for something? I bet the O is for Olds...um the others might be the founders initials or something? WAIT!!! Really Excellent Olds! What do I win?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

The booby prize.  You're right about the Olds.  The same guy who created the Oldsmobile.  I was looking for the whole name.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2011)

Crap. Ralph Emerson?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

Alix, you get points for trying.  Go ahead and take your turn.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2011)

Uhhhh...I have "cold brain"...can't think! 

July 14, 1789 is famous why?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

Bastile Day?


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, you're up.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

If two people are facing each other and talking and one points to a spot behind the other (not part of the conversation), that person know there is something there.

The ability to "follow a point", that is, to know it means "there is something over there", is rare in the animal kingdom.  What is the only other animal that can "follow a point"?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

Woof, gotta be the canine.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

Right!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

I didn't know they were the _only_ animal. I would have thought apes could, too, but I knew from telling my own dogs to get me a beer by pointing to the refrigerator 

What's the fastest animal? Who knows that off-hand? And I mean all the animals, so nobody say the Cheetah


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

The Peregrine Falcon


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, baby. The peregrine falcon. 200 mph in a dive.
I had one take out a bird in my lilac bushes as I was walking past not five feet from me. It knocked it right on the driveway, pounced on it, then took off with it. Pretty cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah, baby. The peregrine falcon. 200 mph in a dive.
> I had one take out a bird in my lilac bushes as I was walking past not five feet from me. It knocked it right on the driveway, pounced on it, then took off with it. Pretty cool.



I got a predator Bird book a couple of weeks ago...


How much does a bank roll of nickles cost?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

$5.00

As I recall... from rolling tons of coins:
Pennies = $1.00
Nickles = $5.00
Dimes = $10.00
Quarters = $25.00

It's easy to remember because each roll contains 100 coins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope!  That's dimes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

Pennies are 50 cents, Quarters are $10...

If you walk into the bank to buy a roll of nickles it would cost...?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, I gotta go to work...$2 for a roll of nickles, there are 40 nickles in the roll.

Got a question for us, Selkie?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

Noooo, pennies are $1... aren't they? Just going from memory on that one, but I'd bet a roll of pennies on it. And I know quarters are ten bucks for a fact, cuz I have a roll of them at work.

Birds of prey are so cool. My vet is a falconer. He may have even founded one of the falconer organizations in America. He takes off every winter to hunt with a bird he's trained. 

C'mon Selkie.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I gotta go to work...$2 for a roll of nickles, there are 40 nickles in the roll.
> 
> Got a question for us, Selkie?



You are so right... I screwed up royally!!! 

OK...

What device could be found on the tables of many popular teenage hangouts in the 1950s?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Noooo, pennies are $1... aren't they? Just going from memory on that one, but I'd bet a roll of pennies on it. And I know quarters are ten bucks for a fact, cuz I have a roll of them at work.
> 
> Birds of prey are so cool. My vet is a falconer. He may have even founded one of the falconer organizations in America. He takes off every winter to hunt with a bird he's trained.
> 
> C'mon Selkie.


 
You can mail that roll of pennies to the American Cancer Society.   It's 50 cents!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> You are so right... I screwed up royally!!!
> 
> OK...
> 
> What device could be found on the tables of many popular teenage hangouts in the 1950s?




A mini juke box terminal.  Ten cents a song, three for a quarter.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah... they were fun, weren't they!?

Your turn, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

What was the name of the guys that sang back up for Elvis in the early years.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm balming it on inflation, Fi, lol.

Good question Andy. I know I used to know... never was a big Elvis fan though.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

The Jordanaires? Not sure of the spelling. It just popped in my head and I'm not positive.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

That's it!

You're up


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That's it!
> 
> You're up


 
Funny how some things come to you sixty minutes after you first think of it... well, maybe not so funny 

Here's one off the cuff. From an interview.
During the making of Animal House one actor's hotel room was said to be the centrally located "party room". Whose? Real name or character will do.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

John Belushi?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope. It wasn't John Belushi.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

I heard Tom Hulce was a party animal.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess this one wasn't so common knowledge. The only reason I knew it was because I saw one of those "making of" specials. Bruce McGill, D-Day in the movie, gave his room the credit of being the central party room. Supposedly they even moved the hotel's piano into it.

Someone's up!


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

You do another one.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

You tell him, Alix.  Make him do it over until he gets it right!


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

You hear that pacanis? Get going! I get to channel my inner bi...bossypants. Andy said I could!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2011)

hmmm, OK, something food related. And I have never tried it, so don't blame me if it doesn't work 

Emeril Lagasse (sp) said to add this item to your chili while it was simmering if it seemed to hot (spicy). What's the item?


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

Grated carrot?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2011)

That was not his suggestion, Alix. Not that it might not work, just not what Emeril said.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

Having never really watched Emeril, I'm only able to guess. I was thinking either something sweet or something starchy. My only other guess was potato.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2011)

Alix said:


> Having never really watched Emeril, I'm only able to guess. I was thinking either something sweet or something starchy. My only other guess was potato.


 
Carrots was a good guess. You've got 22 other members here right now that don't know either


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

Sugar


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope.
Emeril said if you put lettuce leaves in the pot as it's simmering it will cool off any extra spice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have one:

Excedrin has a large line of Pain Relievers...what do they all have in common (besides the brand name)?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one:
> 
> Excedrin has a large line of Pain Relievers...what do they all have in common (besides the brand name)?



They all contain aspirin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> They all contain aspirin.



That is correct...they also all contain: Acetaminophen and Caffeine.  Same formulation, different boxes and labels.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

Chuck Berry sang a song titled, "My Ding A Ling".  What was he referring to?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bell on his bicycle.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2011)

It was bells.  Silver bells on a string.

Your turn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2011)

Who wrote: "The Cremation of Sam McGee"?


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2011)

Robert Service


I have to leave for work, so someone take my turn. Ciao!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2011)

Exactamundo, anyone have a trivia question they are just aching to ask?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm back. How about an easy one. 

In which play do the witches say,

"Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn, and cauldron bubble."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Shakespeare's Macbeth


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you're right.  

Take a turn.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep PF. Go for it.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Pf... Pf...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

What instrument is used to measure wind speed?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

anemometer


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

anemometer - _finally one that I know! 

Oh, Andy beat me to it! ___


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

I knew that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep!   I gotta go do laundry...stop trying to suck me into the game!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Back in my early skydiving days we used to stare at the anemometer waiting for it to get 14mph or lower.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Which two of today's six New England states were once one state which later was divided into two.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like it's Andy's by 2 minutes.

Selkie and Pacanis answered at the exact same time.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Massachusetts?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Alix said:


> Massachusetts?




Alix, the question was "which two states..."


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops...*pours more coffee* add New Hampshire to that original answer.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Added NH to MA. 

Sorry, that's not it!


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

*grumble grumble*


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

CT?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:


> CT?




Still looking for two states.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

New Hampshire and Vermont.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

No.  Let's see, how many combinations of six are there...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally, now I can go do laundry...


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Massachusetts and Connecticut?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Massachusetts and Connecticut?



No, but at least you're narrowing it down.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> No. Let's see, how many combinations of six are there...


 
15?
Was that the question?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Mass and Vermont?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Maine and Massachusetts were once one and were separated during the colonial period.

pacanis, you go, you got the backup question.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting. I would have thought it would have been two smaller states.

Backup question... yeah, right ;^)

OK, _through what_ does an airplane measure its speed?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

An anemometer


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> An anemometer


 
Nice try


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

That's all I got.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

pitot tube which feeds the air speed indicator.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job, Selkie!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks!

On a steam driven locomotive there are two people. One is called the engineer. What is the other one called?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

The shoveler?
Just a guess, lol.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

ooh, how 'bout a "stoker"?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Conductor.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

nil - guess again...


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Train stuff in the US must be different, cuz up here, he's called the conductor. Dad would spin in his grave if I didn't know that one.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

fireman


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I said locomotive... not train. But Pacanis is partly correct. Stoker is one term, but "fireman" is the most correct.

Ahhhh,,, Andy got it!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Alix said:


> Train stuff in the US must be different, cuz up here, he's called the conductor. Dad would spin in his grave if I didn't know that one.


 
This is a steam engine if that makes a difference.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Give it to Andy then, because when I read his answer I knew he was correct.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This is a steam engine if that makes a difference.



I don't know the difference between steam and other trains. As I understand it, in the simplest terms, the engineer handles the front of the train and the conductor the back. C'est la vie. I'll get one of these sooner or later, and then watch out! I got some toughies lined up for y'all!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

What is the only animal that has four knees?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Alix said:


> ... I got some toughies lined up for y'all!




So, Alix you're from Southern Canada?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

elephants!


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> So, Alix you're from Southern Canada?



Don't you know Alberta is North Texas????


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Too easy.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, if you have Monkshood and Foxglove in your garden you have two very poisonous plants. Which one is the antidote to the other?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Monkshood is the antidote to foxglove (digi... something or other)?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope, foxglove (digitalis) is the antidote to monkshood (aconite). 

How about a rhubarb question instead? What is the name of the toxic chemical in rhubarb leaves?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know the chemical, but I do know that heat neutralizes it...

Oh, well, maybe next time...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I don't know the chemical, but I do know that heat neutralizes it...
> 
> Oh, well, maybe next time...


 
Will the rain hurt it?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Heat neutralizes it? I didn't know that. I thought it kept its molecular structure intact when heated. (Off to Google!)


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Alix said:


> Heat neutralizes it? I didn't know that. I thought it kept its molecular structure intact when heated. (Off to Google!)



I just read that oxalic acid (the poison in the leaves), is hygroscopic (water seeking). The heat doesn't neutralize the poison per se, but draws it out into the water and creates a dilution, reducing the oxalic content in the leaves to the point of being less harmful.

_Sorry to get off track... Alix, go again.
_


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope, you got it Selkie. AND you taught me something to boot. Double win! I have to go get ready for work so take it away. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Question: What it the lowest point on earth?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

That cave in Mexico? The one they are always base jumping into?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Death Valley


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

no and no... sorry.

Hint: It's lower than Mt. Everest is tall.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this a trick question?
Are we going for something like the south pole?
OK... probably not.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

No trick, but think the entire surface of the earth.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

OK... you're looking for that ocean thing, aren't you? That trench or whatever it's called...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Mariana Trench?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver - You Got It! 35,994 ft. beneath the surface of the Pacific Ocean.

Your Turn!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

I couldn't have gotten that without looking it up. 
Nice memory, DL. I was thinking Mariah, lol


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

They call the wind Mariah, Pac.


Okay, everyone knows Roy Rogers' horse was named Trigger.  What was the name of Dale Evans' horse?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Sure... you couldn't ask his dog's name


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha! Bonus question, from what musical was "They Call the Wind Mariah"?  A twofer.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> They call the wind Mariah, Pac.
> 
> 
> Okay, everyone knows Roy Rogers' horse was named Trigger.  What was the name of Dale Evans' horse?



Buttercup? (_and this is strictly from memory!_)

They Call the Wind Mariah - "Oklahoma?"


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

You got it Selkie!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

As a kid I watched lots of westerns... 

Question: The St. Louis arch was designed to represent "The Gateway To The West." Who were the first official explorers to map from St. Louis to the Pacific Ocean?

Part 2 (bonus question) - Who was their unofficial helper?
_*
Non-North Americans are certainly allowed to Google or do other research!*_


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Lewis and Clark and Sakajewea?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

The ball is in your court!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Selkie said:
			
		

> Buttercup? (and this is strictly from memory!)
> 
> They Call the Wind Mariah - "Oklahoma?"



Actually "Mariah" was from Paint Your Wagon, a real man's musical!  Since it was a bonus, no count against you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Who voiced the title cartoon character "Underdog"?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Wally Cox.
Lower left corner ;^)


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Yay!  Mr. Peepers!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yay! Mr. Peepers!


 
What????   Mr Peepers???? 

Anyway, I had my blast from the past all lined up. Either you know it, or you have to look it up 

Who was the middle brother in Here Come the Brides?
Don't give up now


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Bobby Sherman comes to mind.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

He was the youngest brother, Dawg.
And there was kind of a clue I gave...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Julie, Julie, Julie do you love me... 
Never mind. Just thinking Bobby Sherman songs...
lololololol


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

I never watched it, but I did have a pic of  Bobby Sherman cut from the pages of Tigerbeat on my wall!  Ah, middle school!

Admittedly, I had to look it up.  David Soul?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

I probably still have the fold out album somewhere... I'm embarrassed to say...

A hint, besides the other hint I gave, he was in a much more popular show after his foray into wood chopping. Don't give up...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert Brown?  (I cheated)


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Robert Brown? (I cheated)


 
You don't cheat very well 
That was Jason, the oldest brother. Bobby Sherman was Jeremy, the youngest... and the middle brother was Joshua, played by David Soul of "Hutch" fame. And "Don't Give Up On Us Baby" (the song) kinda fame, 

Go ahead!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> You don't cheat very well
> That was Jason, the oldest brother. Bobby Sherman was Jeremy, the youngest... and the middle brother was Joshua, played by David Soul of "Hutch" fame. And "Don't Give Up On Us Baby" (the song) kinda fame,
> 
> Go ahead!



Hey, Pac, I said David Soul 4 posts ago!

Keeping with the middle school theme, who played Dennis the Menace on the original TV series?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

Jay somebody


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Hey, Pac, I said David Soul 4 posts ago!
> 
> Keeping with the middle school theme, who played Dennis the Menace on the original TV series?


 
Ackkk. Sorry. I must have read right over it. 

Jay North?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Got it!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Who sang "Rocket Man" at a sci-fi awards show?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Buttercup? (_and this is strictly from memory!_)
> 
> They Call the Wind Mariah - "Oklahoma?"



Paint Your Wagon!!!  Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Elton John


 
No, Bernie Taupin did introduce the singer though.
I bumped into this on youtube today and was... I don't know what I was. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Selkie said:
			
		

> Buttercup? (and this is strictly from memory!)
> 
> They Call the Wind Mariah - "Oklahoma?"



Yikes!  I screwed up both as far as correct answers to my own questions!  Get out the reading glasses!  Buttermilk, and PYW!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Hint: "Sci-Fi" convention... who would you most expect to be at one, and least want to hear sing?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes! I screwed up both as far as correct answers to my own questions! Get out the reading glasses! Buttermilk, and PYW!


 
I still think you should have asked his dog's name


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Who was Jonnie Quest's faithful bodyguard?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I still think you should have asked his dog's name



Ok, I'll bite, what was his dog's name?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Race Banyon. Unless you mean his dog Bandit :^)


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

A GSD named Trigger was Roy's dog. He had him stuffed even.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Hint: "Sci-Fi" convention... who would you most expect to be at one, and least want to hear sing?



Leonard Nimoy, or William Shattner?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

oops, I meant Bullet! Sorry


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh!!!!  William Shatner...I saw that and it was soooo bad!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> A GSD named Trigger was Roy's dog. He had him stuffed even.



Trigger was the horse, and yes, he had him stuffed!  Trigger is in a museum somewhere,RIP.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Just watch this. It really gets going at the end 

William Shatner "Sings" 'Rocket Man' (1978) - BEST QUALITY! - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Trigger was the horse, and yes, he had him stuffed! Trigger is in a museum somewhere,RIP.


 
Yeah, brainfart. Bullet was his dog.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Oh!!!!  William Shatner...I saw that and it was soooo bad!



They are both gawdawful.  Singers, not.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Yeah, brainfart. Bullet was his dog.



Some major brainfartage going on.  The air is thick.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's try this.  What cartoon was just before George of the Jungle on Saturday mornings?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Some major brainfartage going on. The air is thick.


 
Or as Bolas would say, fartiste 

I didn't watch that cartoon. I will defer to more kowledgeable types 
Anyway, my eyes are still watering after watching that vid again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Super Chicken


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Super Chicken



  I didn't think anyone else would remember!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I didn't think anyone else would remember!



Who knows what weird lurks in the brain of PF?

Bawka, Bawka, Bawka, Bawka, BAWK!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Who are Lerner and Lowe?, name at least one of their works.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

My Fair Lady  They wrote the score.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> My Fair Lady  They wrote the score.



Yes! 

 They also did the following:
Brigadoon 1947
Paint Your Wagon 1951
My Fair Lady 1956
Camelot 1960
Gigi 1973 - stage version adapted from the film

I like them a lot!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes!
> 
> They also did the following:
> Brigadoon 1947
> ...




My Fair Lady was the first musical I was ever exposed to.  I still enjoy the soundtrack and movie on occasion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> My Fair Lady was the first musical I was ever exposed to.  I still enjoy the soundtrack and movie on occasion.



My first was HMS Pinafore, Oliver, Fiddler On the Roof and all the rest.  I started out in the chorus and ended up in lighting.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My first was HMS Pinafore, Oliver, Fiddler On the Roof and all the rest.  I started out in the chorus and ended up in lighting.




Oh, I never performed.  My musical ability is limited to turning on the stereo/radio/etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Oh, I never performed.  My musical ability is limited to turning on the stereo/radio/etc.



My musical ability lies in the same direction, hence the job of lighting the productions, not performing.  I still know all the songs, even if you don't want to hear me sing them.

I believe it's your round Andy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> My musical ability lies in the same direction, hence the job of lighting the productions, not performing.  I still know all the songs, even if you don't want to hear me sing them.



Loved my musicals!  Supporting roles in MFL, Oliver, Music Man, crew on Sound of Music.  Would have loved to do Cabaret.  My voice is also better suited for the chorus.  Or not.  Did a bunch of nonmusical theatre in college too.

We used to play "ruin your favorite musical" at a local piano bar in college.

Sorry, I digress.

Go, Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Loved my musicals!  Supporting roles in MFL, Oliver, Music Man, crew on Sound of Music.  Would have loved to do Cabaret.  My voice is also better suited for the chorus.  Or not.  Did a bunch of nonmusical theatre in college too.
> 
> We used to play "ruin your favorite musical" at a local piano bar in college.
> 
> ...



I'm worse than Lee Marvin AND Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm worse than Lee Marvin AND Clint Eastwood.



PYW is still a fave!  I would say I'm on a par with Lee Marvin.  Clint sings better than I do.

I was born under a wanderin' star...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> PYW is still a fave!  I would say I'm on a par with Lee Marvin.  Clint sings better than I do.
> 
> I was born under a wanderin' star...



Beta, VHS, Laserdisc, 8-track, cassette, album, CD, DVD...I have it in every format.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

What was the name of the female character on the Howdy Doody Show?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2011)

I recall Howdy Doody, Buffalo Bob and Clarabell the Clown, but the female character escapes me. I can't even picture her in my mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2011)

Princess SummerSpring WinterFall


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Princess SpringSummerWinterFall


 
Really?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Princess SummerSpring WinterFall




Close enough to say you win!

Princess Summerfall Winterspring


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Close enough to say you win!
> 
> Princess Summerfall Winterspring



Ah!  Her twin sister...

Who played Clarabell the Clown on Howdy Doody?

I'm looking for the first person who was Clarabell.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah! Her twin sister...
> 
> Who played Clarabell the Clown on Howdy Doody?
> 
> I'm looking for the first person who was Clarabell.


 
I want to say the guy who was Capt Kangaroo, but it would be a guess. Keeshom or something?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you could be right.  Better start thinking about the next question.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I think you could be right. Better start thinking about the next question.


 
I think I heard it somewhere, but we'll see...

I'll start thinking of a question just in case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I want to say the guy who was Capt Kangaroo, but it would be a guess. Keeshom or something?



Yes, Bob Keeshan...Captain Kangaroo.

All yours, off to work!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, him. lol

OK, Who was the voice of Charlie in the original Charlie's Angels?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2011)

john forsythe.
i still remember that poster of farah fawcett on my friend's bedroom wall... 


ok, if there are 10 kinds of people in the world, name both.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes.
And yes ;^)

You're up.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2011)

oops, i didn't wait. with farah in mind, i went off early..

so, if there are 10 kinds of people in the world, name both.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 13, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> john forsythe.
> i still remember that poster of farah fawcett on my friend's bedroom wall...
> 
> ok, if there are 10 kinds of people in the world, name both.



Those who know binary and those who don't.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2011)

yup, pag's up!

that was a digital softball.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

oops, sorry BT. I hadn't noticed you had already asked.
I must be forgetting to scroll through on my laptop or something.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 13, 2011)

What is the other name for the constelation known as the Big Dipper?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ursa Major


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 13, 2011)

Correct. You're up.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

What city was the prime time soap Dynasty set around.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

No, but it was another oil based show.
And the city did begin with a D.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 13, 2011)

Des Moines.  Detroit.  Denver.

Denver!

Close?

Never watched the soaps, but the dresses and jewelry were fabulous!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Denver it was. I loved that show for some reason. Not so much Dallas, but Dynasty drew me in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

Yay!

What TV theme song became a #1 hit in the '70s and who wrote it?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, there weer so many.

How about the theme to welcome Back Kotter.
Written by... somebody Sebastian or Sebastian somebody, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

Close enough!  John Sebastian of the Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Yay me. I guess, lol.

Someone else can go. I've been called out on an emergency.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2011)

"Hey kids!  What time is it?"


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

"It's Howdy Doody Time!"


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2011)

Winner!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, lots of meetings.

Finish this cartoon sentence: Up and at 'em,_____ ______!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2011)

Scooby Doo


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

Nope.  Earlier.  Think insect.


----------



## chopper (Sep 14, 2011)

Adam ant????


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

chopper said:


> Adam ant????


 
Put some wax on the trax and slide on out of here...

Hatchets in the corner, ear to the ground
Move to the beat, get down to the sound
Buttons and bows and blue blanc rouge, all things lively must be used.

oops, sorry, eighties moment


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, Survivor night.  Yes, Adam Ant!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Adam Ant has a cartoon?
I might just have to check that out. What channel is it on?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Adam Ant has a cartoon?
> I might just have to check that out. What channel is it on?



  try circa 1964 or thereabouts.

Chopper's turn.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> try circa 1964 or thereabouts.
> 
> Chopper's turn.


 
That's right. You did say it was on before Scooby Doo.
I'm still going to look for it. Maybe there's a youtube vid.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That's right. You did say it was on before Scooby Doo.
> I'm still going to look for it. Maybe there's a youtube vid.



We kids watched it faithfully.  My mom shortened " up and at 'em Adam Ant" to "Mant!", when she wanted us to get up out of bed.  We tortured my much younger brother in the same way.


----------



## chopper (Sep 14, 2011)

I loved Adam Ant!  I guess I am aging myself!!  Ok. Let me give this game a try. 
Finish this:  "Not bird, nor plane, nor even frog..."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2011)

"...It's just little old me, Underdog."

And...Adam Ant is a singer...Atom Ant is a cartoon.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still waiting for questions about pop culture that happened after I was born... Not that I'm much more likely to know the answer.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "...It's just little old me, Underdog."
> 
> And...Adam Ant is a singer...Atom Ant is a cartoon.


 
It _is_ Atom Ant. It said he was on a few cartoon blocks up into the eighties. I've never seen or heard of him. Maybe he was on early when I was in CCD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm still waiting for questions about pop culture that happened after I was born... Not that I'm much more likely to know the answer.



Sorry, you have to wait for the old folks to have their fun!

What was the name of the town where Buffy and the Scoobies lived?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, you have to wait for the old folks to have their fun!
> 
> What was the name of the town where Buffy and the Scoobies lived?




If Atom Ant is a fond memory for you, you're not in the Old Folks category.  I was already an adult when AA came along.  

Dang you young whippersnappers.  Think you know everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If Atom Ant is a fond memory for you, you're not in the Old Folks category.  I was already an adult when AA came along.
> 
> Dang you young whippersnappers.  Think you know everything.



Not a fond memory, Grandpa...just A memory  I don't remember how old I was...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...  I don't remember how old I was...




I understand.  How old were you when you didn't remember how old you where?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, you have to wait for the old folks to have their fun!
> 
> What was the name of the town where Buffy and the Scoobies lived?




sunnydale?


----------



## chopper (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for keeping it moving. I don't get a chance to check back here as often as the rest of you. I knew you would get underdog. But it was another one of my favorites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> sunnydale?



Yes, Buckytom!!!  I finally got home...I figured it would be answered quickly this morning...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I understand.  How old were you when you didn't remember how old you where?



I don't remember...kinda like I don't remember not being able to read...as far as I am concerned, I've always known.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2011)

what high school did scooby doo and the mystery inc. kids attend?


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

Coolsville HS?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2011)

good guess, chopper, as they were from coolsville. but the high school had a proper name.


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

My DH says that it is Crystal Cove HS where The Mystery Inc. Gang went to school.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2011)

your dh is groovy. 

you're up.


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok. Here goes. 

Who said, "the best and most beautiful things in life cannot be seen, not touched, but are felt in the heart."?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2011)

Dalai Lama


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope. That's not it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2011)

John Lennon?


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope. Keep guessing. Here is a hint. A woman said this.


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2011)

Maya Angelou?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2011)

Mother Teresa?


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

No and no. Wow. I actually have you guys stumped!


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2011)

Annie Sullivan?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah!  Helen Keller?


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Ah!  Helen Keller?



Ding ding ding!!!  You got it!  Your turn Dawgluver.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding!!!  You got it!  Your turn Dawgluver.



Oh sh**.  

Who was my first grade teacher?

No, wait.

What predatory fish, supposedly escaping from aquariums in Florida during a hurricane, is descimating reefs and destroying native fish throughout the Carribbean and Mexican coasts?

They are also reportedly delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh sh**.
> 
> Who was my first grade teacher?
> 
> ...



Barracuda.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Barracuda.



Nope.  A beautiful aquarium fish, escaped into the wild and wreaking havock!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2011)

lionfish?

i saw something on the news about them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lionfish?
> 
> i saw something on the news about them.



Si!  Nasty little beasties, and they eat everything.  

You are up, sir!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2011)

what type of electromagnetic radiation is both a particle and a wave?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

Light (photon)?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2011)

ok, explain it's duality, who discovered it, and how.


lol, j/k.

particles that travel in waves, einstein, light bending around the sun.

you're up selkie.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ok, explain it's duality, who discovered it, and how...



Have you got an hour or two... LOL!!!

Question: In geological terms, the Pacific plate is a large piece of the earth's crust that is outlined by earthquake zones and many active volcanoes bordered on the east by the west coast of North America, On the north by Alaska and the Aleutians, on the west by Japan and the Philippines, and on the south by New Guinea and the Solomon Islands. This outline of very active geology is also known by another, less scientific but more common, colorful  term. What is it?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

The Ring of Fire


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

That's it!! Good going! Your turn, P.A.G.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Who is considered the first computer programmer and what did she write algorithms for?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2011)

Grace Hopper


----------



## pacanis (Sep 17, 2011)

I can see the game has taken another turn.
I'm about as familiar with computer algorithms as I am Scooby Doo


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I can see the game has taken another turn.
> I'm about as familiar with computer algorithms as I am Scooby Doo




I've been waiting for days for the Scooby questions to die out.  I never watched the show.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, my question was about Buffy The Vampire Slayer...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Grace Hopper



Good guess but no. She did however coin the term debugging and developed the language cobol.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a hint. She was the only legitemate child of Lord Byron, the poet. Also, I'm thinking this is probably obscure to anyone not into computer/technology history so feal free to reseach if you need to.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary Shelley, author of Frankenstein?  Oh wait, she was grandaughter of Percy Shelley.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Mary Shelley, author of Frankenstein?  Oh wait, she was grandaughter of Percy Shelley.



Nope, she was married to him. 

Lady Lovelace?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Nope, she was married to him.
> 
> Lady Lovelace?



Correct. She wrote algorythms for Charles Babbage's anylitical engine, though it was never built, and was one of the first to see uses for such a device beyond mathematical applications, including word processing and music generation.

You're up Alix.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent! Let me think for a few minutes. BRB.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2011)

OK, how about...

What CFL team has the most consecutive Grey Cup wins?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, how about...
> 
> What CFL team has the most consecutive Grey Cup wins?




I don't follow soccer but is it the Montreal Canadiens?


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2011)

Soccer...Andy, I should slap you for that, but I suspect its the reaction you're looking for. Its not the Montreal Alouettes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2011)

Just trying to get your goat, Alix.  I don't have a clue.  I probably can't name three CFL teams.

Was it Doug Flutie's team?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2011)

what does compact flourescent lighting have to do with canadian soccer? 

and why is the cup grey? primer, perhaps. couldn't they spring for a base colour and clear coat?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

I love you guys, you never fail to be brats! 

The fact remains that you are stumped. Ha. There are only 8 CFL teams so it shouldn't be too hard to at least guess. You're down to 7 since we've eliminated Montreal. Its not an Eastern team.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Do I have to know the team name or can I just see how many names of Canadian cities I can come up with?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

Team name please. It shouldn't be too tough. If you have to Google, go for it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Victoria?
Vancover?
Saskatchewan (did I get even close to spelling that right?)?
Ummm, London, Toronto, Windsor, Ottowa, Timmins? Or is Ontario considered in the east?

I admit, I never really payed attention in geography, US, Canadian or other. I always figured that's why we had maps and atlases.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

No to all of those. LOL. I knew this would be tough for you guys down south, but I figured a few Canadians might weigh in on this thread.

And you spelled it right. Good job! That's on our Citizenship test. If you want to become Canadian you need to be able to spell Saskatchewan and Nunuvut without making a mistake.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm, the Eskimos?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

Ding! Yep, take it away.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

I looked up the team names and guessed. Lol. Where were your fellow Canadians?

OK, let me think for a minute. 

In 1982 Rankin and Bass Directed an animated movie of Peter S. Beagle's The Last Unicorn. What music group performed the title song and many of the other songs in the movie?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG...I was forced to watch that movie over and over when I was nannying. I have blocked it from my memory banks. Let me try to dredge it up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

America...Love that movie.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> America...Love that movie.



Correct! It's one of my childhood favorites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

What is the name of the spaceship on, "Firefly?"


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Serenity


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

I enjoy the show but my roomate can recite the lines to every episode and a good portion of the movie... She's a little obsessed.

What movie is the following line from:

Blinkin, fix your boobs. You look like a bleedin' Picaso.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I enjoy the show but my roomate can recite the lines to every episode and a good portion of the movie... She's a little obsessed.
> 
> What movie is the following line from:
> 
> Blinkin, fix your boobs. You look like a bleedin' Picaso.



Robin Hood, Men In Tights


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

As of 2008, the overall box office revenue generated by the six Star Wars films has totaled approximately $4.41 billion, making it the third-highest-grossing film series, behind only which other two film series?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Harry Potter is correct.  LOTR doesn't make it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Star Trek? (Please don't let it be Twilight).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Star Trek? (Please don't let it be Twilight).



Nope and Oh heck No!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

How about the Godfather trilogy for the other answer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> How about the Godfather trilogy for the other answer?



nope, it's been out there for a long time and it's still being produced.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Rocky?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Rocky?



Older film series.  Try again, they are NOT numbered.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

The Batman movies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> The Batman movies?



I didn't think this would be so hard.  It's star has been played by 7 actors.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

007?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> 007?



Yes!  Now you and the Giraffe have to decide who gets the next or you can collaborate.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 18, 2011)

Pacanis can go. I have to make dinner and then get ready for work.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, since you have to leave, pag...

That was a good clue, PF.

OK, is the real Paul McCartney dead or alive?

Just kidding ;^)

What gives pepperoni it's spice and color?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Paprika


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, that's it. Saw it on a How do they make that episode. Just paprika.

You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Richard Knerr and Arthur "Spud" Melin, two University of Southern California college graduates unhappy with their employment, began the company in 1948 as "WHAM-O Mfg. Co." in the Knerr family garage in South Pasadena, California. Their first product was the Wham-O________?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Hula hoop


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Silly Putty?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

frisbee

blow gun


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

Super Ball?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

How about the slinky, fun for a boy and a girl?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope, none of those!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, that is a bit before my time...

How about army men? No idea who made them, but the timing seems right.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

The potato gun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still wrong...a toy for boys...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

Lawn darts? Red Rider BB gun?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

not a gun, similar though


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

Pea shooter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Think Dennis The Menace...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

The sling shot?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's it huh? 
I think I had one of their sling shots, but I wanted a wrist rocket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, that's it huh?
> I think I had one of their sling shots, but I wanted a wrist rocket.



Yes...you got it...your turn and I'm not answering.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

What was the one cool feature of the Mongolian bow? What made it so effective for them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Smaller recurve so they could use it on horseback?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Smaller recurve so they could use it on horseback?


 
Exactly!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Exactly!



No, actually it was the first composite bow...I had to Google my answer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, actually it was the first composite bow...I had to Google my answer.



I mis-read the Wiki...it wasn't the first composite.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, actually it was the first composite bow...I had to Google my answer.


 
Maybe so, but what I was looking for was why they were such efective warriors... because they could shoot from horseback and swich sides, due to the smaller recurve bow they used.
So you're up!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't think so... yew wood in England has been around a long time and was probably laminated into their long bows, but that's just a guess.
And what are you doing at wiki anyway? This is supposed to be a trivia game of either you know it or you're a darn good guesser, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Maybe so, but what I was looking for was why they were such efective warriors... because they could shoot from horseback and swich sides, due to the smaller recurve bow they used.
> So you're up!



It was a joke answer....

How many chest compressions are used in Hands only CPR?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I wouldn't think so... yew wood in England has been around a long time and was probably laminated into their long bows, but that's just a guess.
> And what are you doing at wiki anyway? This is supposed to be a trivia game of either you know it or you're a darn good guesser, lol.



I wiki'd after I answered, because I was doubting my answer.  And there is a difference between composite and laminate.   Isn't there?  Composite, different materials use?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

All of them


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> All of them



Exactly, as many as it takes until the Ambulance shows up.  You are up Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

What were the four turntable speeds on a 60s era record player.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

4?  I can only think of three...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What were the four turntable speeds on a 60s era record player.



45, 33 1/3, 78, and stop?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> 45, 33 1/3, 78, and stop?




Not stop.  The other three are correct.  Still need the fourth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

molasses? or warp speed?


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

I KNOW I KNOW!!! Its 16.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

That's it!  16 RPM was there for spoken word records.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, how many bones does a baby have at birth?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

206


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope, babies have more. Adults have 206.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wiki'd after I answered, because I was doubting my answer. And there is a difference between composite and laminate. Isn't there? Composite, different materials use?


 
There may be. Laminate usually refers to something built in layers, which bows are, but maybe it doesn't denote different materials used like composite does. At the time I just felt like typing laminate


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

209? 
I'm thinking their skull isn't fused together yet.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2011)

Many of their bones are not fused. You are on the right track but the number is significantly higher.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

Alix said:


> Many of their bones are not fused. You are on the right track but the number is significantly higher.


 
Yeah, but they're so small!


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2011)

Alrighty, I have to go out to lunch soon. The answer is 300, pacanis, you were the closest so let 'er rip.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

Alix said:


> Alrighty, I have to go out to lunch soon. The answer is 300, pacanis, you were the closest so let 'er rip.


 
Me?

OK, what movie was based on a badly outnumbered Greek army standing up defiantly against the huge Persian army?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

300


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Me?
> 
> OK, what movie was based on a badly outnumbered Greek army standing up defiantly against the huge Persian army?



BWA HA HA HA! I know the answer and YOU are a funny man! Can't hit you for karma on this one, gotta spread it around. If its not answered when I come back I'll answer.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

Alix, look up.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

If it's not answered by the time you get back, Alix, something is seriously wrong here, lolol

You're up PF! Good guess  ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> If it's not answered by the time you get back, Alix, something is seriously wrong here, lolol
> 
> You're up PF! Good guess  ;^)



No...that one I knew, love that movie and have a thing for it's star.

What body of water is at the bottom of the Grand Canyon?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

I knew you knew that  ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

What body of water is at the bottom of the Grand Canyon?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

Colorado River


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

What year did Mt. St. Helens erupt?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

hmmm, some skydiving buddies I knew said they could see the layer of gray sky when they were jumping here, which was slightly before my time, so I'll guess 1988.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry, that's not it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2011)

1980


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

Winner!


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweet!

How about, where is "Hell's Gate"?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2011)

there's two that i know of. one in the east river under the triborough bridge, and one in idaho.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

I Googled it just to see and there's a few places that go by that name or one similar, such as Hell Gate, as opposed to Hell's Gate. There's even a RR tunnel somewhere that goes by that name. Lot's of places the underworld can get out to visit us...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I Googled it just to see and there's a few places that go by that name or one similar, such as Hell Gate, as opposed to Hell's Gate. There's even a RR tunnel somewhere that goes by that name. Lot's of places the underworld can get out to visit us...



I got a Hell Gate in Missoula, too!


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

pacanis, you're the closest. Hell's Gate is a particular spot in the Fraser Valley. It was naturally occurring and when the railroad built there, an accident occurred and Hell's Gate was created. They had to create a special thing for the salmon to spawn, otherwise the salmon would have died out there. 

You're up.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't take this one, Alix. I had to Google just to put a place to it, otherwise I thought Hell's Gate was a movie back in the eighties, lol.
I defer to anyone else, probably Bucky, since he probably had Hell Gate in NYC right on the top of his head.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

Hell's Gate is in BC. BT was on the wrong side of the continent! LOL! OK, how about another one from me then. I'll be around a bit longer this time. 

What's the common name for the Dieffenbachia plant? Bonus points if you know what happens if you ingest some.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

Signing off for a bit. I'll check back just before I leave for work. If no one has it by then I'll post the answer and someone else can take a shot at it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2011)

Dumb Cane.  Makes your tongue swell, and you can't talk.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2011)

You got it! I often threaten to make salad for my one daughter out of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2011)

This is good information when I want some peace and quiet!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, what is the active itch causing ingredient in poison ivy?  Bonus:  T or F, only humans get poison ivy.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2011)

it's the oil on the leaves, but i guess you want more specifics.

luckily, i'm immune to poison ivy. i don't know why, but i've  hacked the stuff down more than once with other people that have gotten bad cases of it, but i went unscathed. and i've hiked through it many times to no ill effect.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2011)

Si, the name of the oil?

I, too, am lucky, have walked through it, slept in it, and made wreathes out of the vines (!!!).   DH gets it if he looks at it.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

I got it once a long time ago, not bad though. I've heard of people burning it to clear a field and they came down with it very bad without touching it.
People are *generally* the only ones susceptible to it. Dogs or other animals can get it, but it's rare. People can get it off thier pets fur.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2011)

What's the name of the oil?  anyone?

A friend burned it, had it in his lungs, and weeping sores made his shirt sleeves stick to his arms on a flight.

Actually, humans are the only beings who get poison ivy. And yes, patting your dog, deer, or chicken can give it to you too!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2011)

Ouch. I hate that term weeping sores.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, it's called urushiol.  Also found in poison oak and poison sumac.


Take it, Pac or BT!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

OK, I'll throw one out there. And like the game says, you will either know this or you won't. I'm not even sure if it can be Googled.

Back in "the day", sometimes an 8-track tape... you know what that is, right... would get eaten by the player. If you were lucky enough to be able to get the 8-track and tape out of the player intact, How could you put the excess, loose tape back into the plastic housing?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 21, 2011)

Let me ask my dad and I'll get back to you?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2011)

I never had an 8-track so never took one apart.  Now cassettes are a different story...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll tell you, you didn't have to take it apart.
Lots of folks thought the tape was shot if it came out of the casing, but it wasn't... if you knew how to fix it


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2011)

on all cassettes, there's a small release tab that you press in which allows you to turn the spindle to wind the tape back in.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

buckytom said:


> on all cassettes, there's a small release tab that you press in which allows you to turn the spindle to wind the tape back in.


 
All my audio cassettes rewound just by sticking your finger on one of the spindles and turning it. I never noticed the tab, BT. I'm going to have to dig one out and look for it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2011)

i think you're right. this old audio cassettes didn't have a locking mechanism.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i think you're right. this old audio cassettes didn't have a locking mechanism.


 
Maybe that was on TV loops or something... big cassettes.

This question must be beyond semi-common knowledge. And it can't be Googled easily either. I looked 
So in order to move the game along, along into a new generation , You do it by holding the cartridge so the tape is hanging down, grabbing one side with your finger and thumb, and giving it a firm jerk down, leaving go. This gets this insides to moving and it rewinds itself. Not to mention getting your buddy to thinking you are totally screwing up his tape  
It defies logic  

Somebody ax somethin'


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2011)

Here goes.  We call them Juneberries in the states, they make delicious pies and preserves.  What do our neighbors up north call them?


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2011)

Saskatoons

Do another one Dawgluver, I'm headed for work and won't be on again til tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2011)

What is Xtabentum?  (hint, think Yucatan area).


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it chicle?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2011)

No, think more liquid.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2011)

Agave


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope.  Has a bunch of stuff in it.  You are on the right track, it is very drinkable.  What's the key ingredient?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2011)

Then this is a beverage that has a key ingredient you want us to guess.  Tequila


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Then this is a beverage that has a key ingredient you want us to guess.  Tequila



You are correct, Andy, it is a beverage, but it is not tequila.  It's a drink indigenous to the Yucatan, made of honey and herbs.  Restaurant  owners will send you a shot to show appreciation after you've eaten at their establishment.

You're next!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2011)

Why are these two emblems different?  Which came first and why did it change.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I don't see any difference... aside from the color.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Well I don't see any difference... aside from the color.



Exactly.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2011)

red was the first logo for rolls royce. it changed to black in the mid-30's when the owner, royce, died.

when i was a kid i got to valet park a phantom and a few silver shadows. i remember the seat and the controls were really uncomfortable and awkward, and when i commented on it to some car people, they laughed and said if you owned one you didn't do the driving.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2011)

That's it, BT.

Actually, the majority of RR owners drive their own cars.  I guess it's a case of affording a chauffeur OR a RR but not both.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2011)

That's some pretty nifty trivia to have stuck in the memory banks. I wonder if anyone else's logos have changed for similar reasons, or broken partnerships.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I'm full of them.  

Bringing one up that would work here is sometimes hard.  Someone tells you you've given the right answer and now you have to think of  trivia question.  Quick!  Think of something.  No, not that, no one will know that but you.  C'mon, cars, food, sports, THINK OF SOMETHING!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, I'm full of them.
> 
> Bringing one up that would work here is sometimes hard. Someone tells you you've given the right answer and now you have to think of trivia question. Quick! Think of something. No, not that, no one will know that but you. C'mon, *cars, food, sports,* *THINK OF SOMETHING*!


 
As long as it's not Scooby Doo! 

Here's a personal one for you, Andy. I just heard this yesterday.
Yesterday, Sept 23, 2011, was the ten year anniversary for what?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2011)

September 23, 2001


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> September 23, 2001


 
Uh, yeah... 
So what happened that day?
Big hint: Jets


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

OH!  I just saw this the other day (would never have guessed otherwise).  Bledsoe got crushed by a Jets player and his understudy stepped in.  I think his name was Brady.  What ever happened to him anyway?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

There ya go.
And the rest as they say... is the tuck rule being born, lol.
The ten year anniversary of the Patriots streak being born. Fueled by one T Brady replacing Drew Bledsoe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> There ya go.
> And the rest as they say... is the tuck rule being born, lol.
> The ten year anniversary of the Patriots streak being born. Fueled by one T Brady replacing Drew Bledsoe.



That's the game played with the little green bouncy balls, right?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the game played with the little green bouncy balls, right?




That's it!  Good for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That's it!  Good for you.



I'm getting so good at this!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Which is older, making wine or brewing beer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Which is older, making wine or brewing beer?



Making wine


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Not saying if that's right or wrong.  Any other guesses?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

I changed my mind...I seem to remember you were weaned on beer...means wine wasn't around, yet


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I changed my mind...I seem to remember you were weaned on beer...means wine wasn't around, yet




You're not being very nice today.  If your answer is correct, I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You're not being very nice today.  If your answer is correct, I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 25, 2011)

the ancient egyptians were known to have made beer. it was called liquid bread,  and it was used to help feed the massive slave populations.

it also inspired the phrase no cerveza, no trabajo on the slaves't shirts and baseball caps...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

Wasn't mead pretty early too?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

buckytom said:


> the ancient egyptians were known to have made beer. it was called liquid bread,  and it was used to help feed the massive slave populations.
> 
> it also inspired the phrase no cerveza, no trabajo on the slaves't shirts and baseball caps...




Mr. BT is right.  The Sumerians started making beer over 10,000 years ago.  Wine came several thousand years later.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

BTom.  You're up!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2011)

oh, ok, i thought it was fee's turn.

hmm, going back a bit, what is spuyten duyvil?

bonus, what university has it's logo nearby?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 26, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, ok, i thought it was fee's turn.
> 
> hmm, going back a bit, what is spuyten duyvil?
> 
> bonus, what university has it's logo nearby?



How do you pronounce that?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> How do you pronounce that?


 
spuyten duyvil



Sorry


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2011)

lol pac.


it's pronounced spy-ton  die-vul.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2011)

Clearly you have us flummoxed.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

I had to look it up. Even then I thought it was more regional trivia... unless you speak Dutch ;^)


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

ok, well someone else take it.

it might be seen as a regional thing, but i'd bet most new yorkers have heard of it. and there's a few of us. also, columbia university has it's "c" logo painted there, so anyone who's watched ivy league football might have known.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 27, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, well someone else take it.
> 
> it might be seen as a regional thing, but i'd bet most new yorkers have heard of it. and there's a few of us.



It's Dutch for wolf spider. New Yorkers deep fry them, then spray with Windex.  Am I right?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> It's Dutch for wolf spider. New Yorkers deep fry them, then spray with Windex.


 
There ya go!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

deeeelicious!

lol.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

ok, here's a less regional one.

why is/was lead used in paints?

artists can still get leaded paints, and it's still used in some industrial applications.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

To keep the color true.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

sort of. can you elaborate?

there's several reasons, btw.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

To keep the color true?
I was going to say to keep the paint flexible.

I don't know very much about lead, other than I used to work with it. It's a real PITB to solder.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

If I recall correctly, it kept the color truer because it made the paint more durable. It dried faster and was more water resistant. Do I win?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

ding ding ding! winner winner chicken dinner!

firstly, it was a cheap base compoud that was neutrally coloured - anywhere from grey, to light blue, to whitish yellow, depending on simple additional chemicals. it could be made into lots of other colours from there, and itmade those colours to be brighter than other base compounds.

and as you said, it kept those colours from fading and gave the paint a measure of weather resistance.

you're up alix!


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet mother of pearl I KNEW one! WOOHOO!!! My weird store of trivial knowledge seems to be more limited than I thought. 

How about a weird word one? What does "quisling" mean?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> To keep the color true?
> I was going to say to keep the paint flexible.
> 
> I don't know very much about lead, other than I used to work with it. It's a real PITB to solder.


 
soldering lead? isn't the most common solder_ made_ from tin and lead?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2011)

Alix said:


> Sweet mother of pearl I KNEW one! WOOHOO!!! My weird store of trivial knowledge seems to be more limited than I thought.
> 
> How about a weird word one? What does "quisling" mean?




That's a WWII term for someone who supported the occupation govt./forces in their country.  I think it was a person's name that was taken for the term.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

You got it Andy. It means "turncoat". You're up.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> soldering lead? isn't the most common solder_ made_ from tin and lead?


 
Yep. That's what made soldering lead so tricky. You more or less "drizzle" the solder on. Definitely don't sweat the joint like other metals or you've got major holes that can't be fixed, but it still needs sweated in somewhat.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2011)

Long before the arrival of the VW beetle and the Prosche to the shores of the USA, there was a home grown air-cooled car made in the USA dating back to the first decade of the 1900s.  Please name it.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know if they were air cooled, but I'll take a WAG and say the Stutz Bearcat?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 27, 2011)

Henry Ford's Model A?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry guys, neither is correct.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm, me thinks that you mentioning VWs and Porsches means it was probably also a rear engine automobile... They didn't have a Corvair back that early, did they? Probably not.


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2011)

Franklin???


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

A Chevy something.


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2011)

Come on Andy...tell u's who is right!!

Is it the Franklin??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2011)

H. H. Franklin Motor Car Company, Syracuse, NY.  My best friend owned one.  It was a really nice car.

Chopper, you're up!


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea!  I win??  I was going to ask what outlaw wanted a Franklin so that bullets wouldn't be able to be shot at the radiator to stop the car, but I can't remember who it was. So...I won't ask it!  

I will ask this instead. 

Ford got credit for the first factory built pickup in 1925. It was a light duty half ton with a steel cargo box. It was called a Model T Runabout. Who technically beat Ford by making a factory built pickup in 1924?  A rarely seen truck (3/4 ton with a wooden box).


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

Franklin?


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope. Any other guesses?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

Mercedes Benz


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't seen enough American Pickers to know this one either 
I thought it might be the Willys, but they weren't out that early.


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope. I love American pickets too!  No one has gotten it yet. Think companies that are still around and still making trucks.


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops. The auto correct wanted to change Pickers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

Chevy, Buick?

Dad, who had a car dealership, actually had the oldest Ford towtruck ever, and used it  into the 80‘s.   And he collected Model T's and Model A's, along with old limos.  

So, that has much to do with the question.  Not.  Sorry.


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

No...no. Didn't know this would be so hard.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

Harley?


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Harley?



Lol.  No.


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...there are only so many...:d


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

How long before I tell you the answer??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

Dodge
Chrysler


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Dodge
> Chrysler



Ding ding ding!!!  You win. It's Dodge!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

OK.  Lemme think...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

Name the author of a series of novels about a wealthy family that bred and raised collies.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you talking Sunnybank Kennels?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe that's the name pf the place.  Do you remember the author's name?


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope. I'm spent. I'm lucky I could dredge up that much.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2011)

Why don't you go ahead and take a turn


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, what was the name of Underdog's girlfriend?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2011)

wasn't it something like penelope purebread?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2011)

It was Sweet Polly Purebread. Of the Purebread family ;^)

Go ahead, BT. It's easier to look at someone else's question than it is to come up with one I think.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm not good at it either.

ok, here's one with baseball in mind. 

what was the nickname of the baseball hall of fame pitcher mordecai brown?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 29, 2011)

Downtown?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2011)

lol, nope. that was mtv vj julie brown.

his nickname had to do with a farming accident when he was young.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2011)

Wasn't there a pitcher that was missing some fingers? I have no idea if it's this guy or not, just spitballin' from your clue. (yes, pun intended)


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2011)

yup, he was the one. mordecai "three finger' brown.

because of his missing digits, he threw one of the nastiest curveballs ever seen in baseball. 

ok, now you're up pac.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't guess the nickname though 
He could have been Downtown Pinky Brown for all I knew


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump.


----------

